

Bill Gates: Things I've Learned from Warren Buffett - aashaykumar92
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130612065727-251749025-three-things-i-ve-learned-from-warren-buffett?trk=tod-home-art-large_0

======
ibudiallo
Bill Gates is always very humble.

